# On The Road With Atheism



## sastark (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone been following the Christianity Today articles discussing Doug Wilson and Christopher Hitchens' traveling "debates"? 

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

Agree or disagree with Wilson's theology, I find it commendable that he is sitting down in a public forum and defending the faith against such a well known (and well spoken--I've seen Hitchens in person before) atheist.


----------

